# 08/09 Orca Front Derailleur



## he_runs (Apr 26, 2007)

Is the front derailleur on an 08 or 09 Orca a clamp or braze on? Thank you so much


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a new 09 Orca with DA 7800. It looks like its bolted on via 2 bolts similar to the H2O cages. Not sure if that answers your question or not as I don't know the technical difference between your choices.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Braze on.


----------

